# OSX86 Leo4All



## elephantman5 (Nov 18, 2007)

Specs:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&submit.y=0&submit.x=0&lang=en&cc=us&y=0&x=0

Leo4All v 3, Chameleon Bootloader

Installed. Dual boot, everything fine. (windows wise)
Recommended: Modbin kernel

Mac will not boot without kernel panic or restart.

How do I install the modbin kernel?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macintosh/707772-mac-cutom-built-pc-s.html


----------



## elephantman5 (Nov 18, 2007)

Who cares?
It's the new generation. Nothing is illegal.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Very funny, you just wait 'till Apple screws over all the Hackintosh users with an update.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

elephantman5 said:


> Who cares?
> It's the new generation. Nothing is illegal.


I'd suggest a review of our forum rules before you shoot your mouth off again.

Closing thread.


----------

